# Dog training book?



## jaspersdad (Aug 15, 2012)

Hi, I just wondered if anybody knew any good dog training books?


----------



## caradunne (Nov 29, 2010)

I had the 'It's me or the dog' Victoria Stillwell (Can't remember exact name). She uses the positive reinforcement method which I liked. She also does a TV show but I don't think it is on at the moment.


----------



## Chumphreys (Oct 1, 2011)

Gwen Bailey,The perfect puppy
XClare


----------



## mairi1 (Mar 12, 2012)

Puppy book??? 
I can honestly say that I've never touched a book since joining ILMC . This is always my first port of call and I can guarantee you that there will always be someone here to give you fantastic advice.. Be it an owner here in the UK or across the pond .
The level of experience on here is truly invaluable and in my opinion far supercedes any book that you will read 

Ps I bought Gwen Bailey prior to joining and did think it was good


----------



## BeckyP (Mar 21, 2012)

I've got the gwen bailey, perfect puppy book. And I also have the Its me or the dog book, that someone gave me. I like both of them.


----------



## alvinsimon (Feb 22, 2012)

*My New Fav Book is About Shaping Dog Behaviors*

I've just written a post in this section about dealing with disobedient dogs (re-training dogs who refuse to listen).

I'm using the book When Pigs Fly! Training Success with Impossible Dogs, a clicker training book about shaping dog behaviors. The key is to create doggie motivation so that your dog is willing and eager to learn. It's about getting and keeping the dog's attention.

This training requires a great deal of patience but it is very effective.


----------



## mooglovescrisps (Sep 10, 2012)

*Hey there!*

Hey.. I'm new to the site .. new to dog owning (not got my pup... yet ) and as such have been giving all my money to Amazon in the quest to become a knowledgable, responsible dog owner when the time comes!

I really recommend reading Karen Pryor, Sarah Whitehead, John Fisher and Pat Miller. Their books are informative and mostly filled with doggy tales (as well as good science bits - with a focus on dog psychology) so are fun to read as well as most helpful 

The authors practice positive reinforcement training and definitely help to make the 'Think Dog' ethos stick!


----------



## wellerfeller (Jul 12, 2011)

i like Jan Fennels books (the dog listener) she teaches you how to read your dog and communicate rather than the obedience thing, which obviously can follow once you know how to ask your dog to do something in a way they understand.


----------



## n1ven (May 29, 2012)

We both read 'The Loved Dog' - seems to be working well so far!!


----------

